# Another Noob



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Hi guys.
Firstly, I hope im posting this on the right place
I have been stalking the REO threads for some time now and would like to get some opinions from the experts
I've stopped smoking analogs 10 days ago after receiving my first ever vaping gear thru vape mail, but like with all hobbies i was already looking for a upgrade the moment ive hit the first ''order" button
I am using ego twist with a MPT3 and on Rob Fischers orders also got a nautilus aspire clone together with some juice bought from Vape King and waiting on some 11 different flavours from Oupa. I am not for one second disappointed with the starter kit i have bought because i am not missing the stinkies, but........ i have realised that im not the only one with this URGE to buy more
Now my Questions
Love the whole "mod" idea but remember i have never seen kanthal wire in real life, but watching videos about building coils, i know i will love it
should i first upgrade to something like a MVP with a RBA first to learn the basic steps(i know that you cant really play with sub ohms on a elec mod) or can i go for the REO from the start
I already categorized myself as a "flavour chaser" as opposed to "cloud chaser" thats why the REO with the removable bottles makes so much sense
I dont like the idea of a dripper(to much hassle) i could be wrong
I know Oupa i awaiting a shipment of REO's but the patience game is killing me


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

IMO go for the Reo and don't waste time - if you can follow youtube instructional videos, go for it and for whatever reason you don't like it, you will sell it within a couple of seconds on this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (9/6/14)

It also retains its value .

my Reo will soon be in my hands


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

@Gonzales go straight to the REO. I'm a flavour chaser of note (but do love the clouds as well) and nothing produces flavour like the REO. Plus the Reomiser RBA is the easiest RBA to build for.

I waited so long because I thought the whole building a coil thing would be a hassle for me and it's really quite simple... the micro coil with organic cotton is a breeze!

There are a couple of tips I have gotten from the experts here and for me the secrets to the micro coil on the REO is to position the coil close to the juice hole and as close to the deck as possible (and the ceramic base certainly helps this) and then with the cotton wick less is more!

And if for some reason you don't like the REO (which is highly unlikely) you could sell it in under 7 seconds!

The hard part about buying a REO is choosing the colour and then the 10 day wait!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Thanks guys. That made up my mind. Now batteries, charger, kanthal, ohm meter and wig
Should i order some of these from Reo or buy everything local, because thats where i will have to start
With the current exchange rate i guess the Reo shopping list will come come down to about R3000 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

Yip R3,000 is about right.

Batteries, Kanthal, Charger, Ohm Meter all buy local.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

I have also seen that some REONAUGHTS still need some Woodvilles and mini's. So when will the next bulk order be


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

Read this thread BEFORE ordering!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


----------



## shabbar (9/6/14)

i ordered my charger from fasttech , it shipped on the 30may n its on its way to my local post office .

Reo was shipped on wednesday last week n touched down in sa this morning , you looking at around R2500 - R2800 more or less for reo+rm2 n spares n accessories


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> I have also seen that some REONAUGHTS still need some Woodvilles and mini's. So when will the next bulk order be



Oh I so need Woodvil's but those you can only buy second hand and they don't come direct from Reosmods so Group Buys won't work.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Read this thread BEFORE ordering!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/


I have i have More than a couple of times Rob. Not registered on the site as of yet, but my shopping basket is full

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

@Gonzales just check first post on this thread to make sure you don't miss any extras you need to get and I agree with rob, wire, wicking material, batteries and charger buy local: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/


----------



## shabbar (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> I have also seen that some REONAUGHTS still need some Woodvilles and mini's. So when will the next bulk order be



and they are very scarce i believe


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

shabbar said:


> i ordered my charger from fasttech , it shipped on the 30may n its on its way to my local post office .
> 
> Reo was shipped on wednesday last week n touched down in sa this morning , you looking at around R2500 - R2800 more or less for reo+rm2 n spares n accessories


I believe that Johan placed that order Shabbar. But you are checking it like a hawk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/14)

shabbar said:


> and they are very scarce i believe



Very! They release a hundred or so every 2-3 years and they are sold out within minutes! The only way you can get one is to hang around in the classifieds on ECF and pounce if one comes up for sale or trade.


----------



## shabbar (9/6/14)

It was a group buy and my REO is in that package aswell


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> I believe that Johan placed that order Shabbar. But you are checking it like a hawk



The Group Buy was placed by @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Has anyone tried to build something similar locally


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Has anyone tried to build something similar locally



It will cost more to build one than just to buy one and I personally think it is unethical to copy someone else's patent, although not patented in SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Similar Johan Not copy. To the untrained vaper it looks so simple and i believe that is exactly what makes it so popular


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Similar Johan Not copy. To the untrained vaper it looks so simple and i believe that is exactly what makes it so popular



Agree it is a K.I.S.S (keep it simple stupid) design as all designers aspire for - I think its a sweet combination of these logical principles that makes it such an awesome device


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

You won't be sorry for a second @Gonzales. I (as @vaalboy) also went directly to Reos from commercial tanks and have never regretted it. Have subsequently tried the Kayfuns and the like, but nothing is as easy to build and as convenient as a Reo. If I knew then what I know now, would have ordered at least 2 from the go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Go for it @Gonzales 

I've had my REOs for about a month now.
Have had a few vapes on the old tanks - but just to test something - 
Otherwise its been REOs all the way.

And so far they are performing sweetly.


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

One thing to add @Gonzales 

The REO is a mechanical - so it doesn't have any fancy gadgetry or ways to adjust power settings etc.
As the battery wears down - so the vape intensity gets a bit less.
So you need to pop in a new battery every few hours depending on how much you vape.
You adjust the power by the resistance of the coil you build.

It's not a fault of the REO - it's just the way mechanicals work - just so you know.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Dont know if i should ask Oupa how far he has come with his order. Or just go right ahead to Reo. Going on a fishing trip to Transkei tomorrw. So it will wait for at least another week


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Dont know if i should ask Oupa how far he has come with his order. Or just go right ahead to Reo. Going on a fishing trip to Transkei tomorrw. So it will wait for at least another week


Enjoy the fishing trip.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Silver said:


> One thing to add @Gonzales
> 
> The REO is a mechanical - so it doesn't have any fancy gadgetry or ways to adjust power settings etc.
> As the battery wears down - so the vape intensity gets a bit less.
> ...


I finish both the nautilus and mpt3 tanks in a day
Will 4 batteries be enough for a days vape on the Reo?


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> I finish both the nautilus and mpt3 tanks in a day
> Will 4 batteries be enough for a days vape on the Reo?



Yes


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> I finish both the nautilus and mpt3 tanks in a day
> Will 4 batteries be enough for a days vape on the Reo?


You should get between 3 and 4 ml per 18650 battery.


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

On the REO Grand, using the Purple Efest 18650 2500mah batteries, I get through about 4ml of juice before the battery gets to about 3.8V and starts to feel a bit sluggish. 

This is on a 1.2 ohm coil - which is likely to be a bit thirstier than your coils.

So you vape 2 nautilus tanks and 2 mpt3 tanks in a day - that's about 13ml - gosh thats a lot @Gonzales. Do you ever put it down? LOL

So on the REO with a similar coil to mine you'd probably go through about 3 to 4 batteries to get through 13ml of juice.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Think i should get a hold of the local hardware so long


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Think i should get a hold of the local hardware so long


You might as well order the Reo(s) as well - will be here when you return from your fishing trip. If, of course, you have someone to sign for the package.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

No Silver only one of each


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Batteries plus charger ohm meter and Reo will come down to about R4500. Eish. That is not a cheap upgrade


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

What guage kanthal and wick meterial should i look at and where


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> No Silver only one of each



Oops misunderstood

6.5 ml will be easily handled by two batteries


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Ive gotten kanthal from Skyblue and Vapeking
All gauges for testing purposes but have ended up so far using 28g mostly
Organic cotton balls from Dischem


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Guys. I thank you so much for all the info and as i said before. THIS IS A TOP NOTCH FORUM
I will keep you updated on my road to Reoville

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

Silver said:


> Ive gotten kanthal from Skyblue and Vapeking
> All gauges for testing purposes but have ended up so far using 28g most,y
> Organic cotton balls from Dischem


Yip, 28 g is good.


----------



## Gonzales (9/6/14)

Vape mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------

